# html "nachladen"



## kressevadder (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

kann ich html Code "nachladen"?

Ich möchte in eine statische Seite Code einbinden, also z.B.

<table>
<tr>
<td>

<lade link="www.domain.de/seite.php">
</lade>

</td>
</tr>
</table>

http://www.domain.de/seite.php stellt dann den Inhalt der Tabelle zur verfügung.

Danke Manfred


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Nein, ohne irgendwelche spezial browser-speziefischen Code-gekraksel wirst du mit HTML nicht weit kommen.

Mach ne eingfache PHP Seite draus (in *.php umbenennen) und mach an der Stelle wo der Inhalt erscheinen soll folgendes rein:

```
<?php include("domain.de/seite.html");
```


----------



## kressevadder (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,

es geht um folgendes: Ein Haufen Leute fragen mich, ob es nicht ne Möglichkeit gibt, news oder eventkalender in ihre Seite einzubinden. Ich hab mir überlegt, bei mir mit php eine Admin Seite laufen zu lassen, wo die Leute ihre News und Termine editieren können. In ihre statische Seite können sie dann ihre news etc. einbinden - problem, die haben keinen php Server sondern nur nen Webspace.

Gehts vielleicht mit javascript?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kressevadder _
> *Gehts vielleicht mit javascript? *



Ja und Nein  - theoretisch könnte man bei DOM-Kompatiblen Browsern über createTextNode() bzw appendChild() evtl etwas dynamisch einfügen - allerdings wäre dies nur den neusten Browsern vorbehalten, und selbst da ist diese Funktionalität noch nicht "richtig" implementiert. Wenn deine "Kunden" kein PHP o.ä. zur Verfügung haben, wären IFrames oder Objects (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=119080&highlight=object) eine möglichkeit. DrWeb bietet auch an, seine News via JS auf die eigene HP zu holen -> http://www.drweb.de/newsfeed.shtml vielleicht findest du dort noch anregungen 


wenn du eine Lösung hast, bitte Posten, würde mich interessieren...


ciao


----------



## kressevadder (1. Juli 2003)

Hab mal die javascript Variante von drweb "zerpflückt" - damit müsste es gehen. Das PHP Script muss dann den html code als javascript ausgeben:

document.write ('text');

so kann dann quasi html nachgeladen werden. Statisch funktionierts, heut abend probier ich dann mal aus, den JavaScript code dynamisch zu erzeugen, sollte aber kein Prob sein (wenn man davon absieht, das ich kein js kann).

ich meld mich


----------



## kressevadder (1. Juli 2003)

Also:

hier ist der Code der PHP Seite:

<?
$wert="Wert";
echo "document.write('Dies ist ein test:".$wert."'); ";
?>

die  als test.php auf dem Webserver speichern. Dann noch die statische html Seite:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<script language="JavaScript"  src="http://server/test.php">
</script> 
</body>
</html>

und schon ist der dynamisch erzeugte js/html code im Browser sichtbar.

Sind schon ein paar Schnittstellen wenn jetzt noch die SQL Abfragen dazukommen....

Aber es scheint mir im Moment ne sichere Methode zu sein, die auf allen Browsern läuft.

so long


----------

